# What classic films are you embarrased to say you haven't seen?



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

A comment in the Top 5 thread got me to thinking about this.

What classic films do you know you should have seen, but as yet haven't gotten to? 

Use this thread as therapy. Write down your list... then make a pledge to correct the situation asap.

I've been going out of my way to catch up on classics. I saw "Casablanca" for the first time earlier this year, and caught "Gone with the Wind" last year. But my list still has some big gaps, such as:

1) Godfather trilogy
2) Citizen Kane
3) Ben Hur


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm curious why you would be "embarrased" to watch any of those movies? The ones you've mentioned are great. It's a lot of the new movies I'm embarrased to say I've watched.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

1) The Lost Weekend
2) All About Eve
3) Birth of a Nation

I've seen EVERYTHING else!


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Danny R said:


> A comment in the Top 5 thread got me to thinking about this.
> 
> What classic films do you know you should have seen, but as yet haven't gotten to?
> 
> ...


I've never seen any of the 3 you mentioned and I own Ben Hur, still wrapped in plastic !!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

trnsfrguy said:


> I've never seen any of the 3 you mentioned and I own Ben Hur, still wrapped in plastic !!


ouch! :lol:

Can I just copy and paste my Blockbuster Queue? You definitely need to see the first 2 Godfathers, Danny. I enjoyed 3 but then again, it has to be a really bad movie for me not to like it. Citizen Kane and Ben Hur are in my queue (C.K. is actually on the way).

My List:
Rebel Without a Cause
Casablance
Ben-Hur
Citizen Kane
It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World (after the other movie thread I am curious to see this one)


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I have 7 from last year's top 100 list that I have added to my queue-- 
All Quiet on the Western Front
Stagecoach
Wuthering Heights
Gold Rush
Searchers
Wild Bunch
Place in the Sun

I _like _ old movies!  I've seen all the rest of the list.

Charise


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Charise said:


> I have 7 from last year's top 100 list that I have added to my queue--
> All Quiet on the Western Front
> Stagecoach
> Wuthering Heights
> ...


The Searchers: that's the one that John Wayne SHOULD have won the Oscar for.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Most of the classics I haven't seen are either westerns, romance or war movies like Gone With the Wind. I'm not embarrassed to say I haven't watched them. 

I watched the first part of the first Godfather movie and didn't care for it.

And although I love Sci-Fi, I've only seen the first Star Wars movie and part of the 2nd one (The Empire Strikes Back?) I prefer Star Trek as it is more plausable.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

TomH said:


> I'm curious why you would be "embarrased" to watch any of those movies? The ones you've mentioned are great. It's a lot of the new movies I'm embarrased to say I've watched.


He is embarrssed that he has NOT seen them.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

I've never seen "Some Like It Hot", regarded as the greatest comedy of all time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TomH said:


> I'm curious why you would be "embarrased" to watch any of those movies?


 You may have misunderstood the question, which was... _"What classic films are you embarrassed to say you haven't seen?" _

After living in Georgia for more than 50 years, and 30 years of that in Atlanta, the classic film I'm embarrassed to admit I haven't seen is _"Gone With The Wind"_, and frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn! :sure:


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I haven't seen The Invisible Man.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

mainedish said:


> I haven't seen The Invisible Man.


Good one! :lol:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

now this is a hard one for me...lol

lessee....thomas edison's "frankenstien"(yes-THAT thomas edison...)...any of paul wegenner's golum films...i would love to see richard donner's Superman II(i think bryan singer is going to be using some of the brando footage not used for superman II in superman lives)...kurosawa's "Ikiru"...these come to mind...renoir's beauty and the beast..


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_He is embarrssed that he has NOT seen them._

Exactly.

_After living 30 years in Atlanta, the classic film I'm embarrassed to admit I haven't seen is "Gone With The Wind", and frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn! _

If you ever do see it, at least catch it at the Fox. They usually play it once a year. The one and only time I've watched this show it was there.

_3) Birth of a Nation_

Thats a tricky one there. Some might be embarrased to say they have watched it. Definately an important film historically and technologically, but the subject matter - yikes! I haven't watched the entire thing myself, but we saw a lot of segments during a film appreciate class I took in college.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

yes...birth of a nation is primarily significant because it is the first film telling a full length linear story(not the best way to put it, as i am writing this at 3 in the am), but if you are the least bit racially sensitive, you WILL get offended by this one....

a better and more impressive dw griffith film is "intolerance", which, considering the age it was made, is still a BREATHTAKING ACCOMPLISHMENT...


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Danny R said:


> _He is embarrssed that he has NOT seen them._
> 
> If you ever do see it, at least catch it at the Fox. They usually play it once a year. The one and only time I've watched this show it was there.


In the Fox version of GWTW, the South won and Gable's role was played by Tom Delay.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In ATL, we didn't let them _'tear down The Fox and put up a parking lot.'_


----------

